# Does Tosca need a trim?!



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

Hi everybody,

Tosca is nearly a year old, and we've yet to have him professionally groomed. When we got a cockapoo I was determined we would keep his coat long, as I just love them shaggy! We brush him several times a week, and de-knot and bath him really regularly - so he's still in pretty good nick!

BUT increasingly when we meet new people, after admiring his fluffy brilliance, their next questions are 'can he see?' and 'isn't he hot?'. Do you think it would be better for him to have a trim?! I would hate to have him 'scalped'....

He's very happy and chilled, and showing no signs of discomfort - but I still wonder! There's a photo of Tosca at his most full-bodied below so you can judge for yourselves.

Any thoughts gratefully received, Amy


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks gorg ,prehaps just use some thining scissors around his eyes ???

I love the long coat well done you for looking after it so well


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh he looks lovely its so difficult... Ive just taken a couple of inches off Wilf s body this am as in this heat he is panting alot even in doors, got rid of alot of his lovely soft curls but really felt it was what he needed. He's black and I think the darker coats suffer more, he can be outside a couple of minutes and when you touch his coat its warm. So much as I would have liked to have left it the clippers came out


----------



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

Thanks both - it is difficult - I love him fluffy! 

I think I do need to trim his face abit at least, are thinning scissors the best tool for the job? I have thought about putting his hair in a top knot to get it out of his eyes, but think that could be a little undignified...!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know exactly where you are coming from with this one... 

I love the long shaggy coat too... but I feel Oakley (our black male) needs to see and he does get a bit messy on his undercarriage so it is a good idea to keep that shorter... maybe do that as your first step.. have a fringe cut in and just his undercarriage shorter. 

I keep Oakley about 1.5 inches underneath, the top is approx 2 inches in length at the moment and he is hot ... plus we go on some amazing walks but he gets covered in all sorts .. so by keeping it at a more manageable length I think it is easier for him....

saying that your Tosca looks lovely :S .. such a hard thing...

I must admit Oakley's coat grew to over 3 inches long and we clipped it to 1.5 inches all over at home, we thought we would hate it, but he looked lovely like a lean new puppy again...

Oakley with a longer coat...









Oakley's coat at 1.5 inches all over ... still lovely  .. well he's mine I would say that 









I hope this helps.. xx


----------



## cotswoldwife (May 9, 2011)

Thanks JoJo - Oakley's lovely (and the twin of Tosca in the shaggy coat shot!).

He looks very handsome with the shorter coat too - definitely something to ponder. I think we'll have to go for the fringe option in any case, it only seems fair! Did you get that done professionally, or a DIY job?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He looks gorgeous - I love them long too, but just can't keep up with the matts 
I would definitely clear his eyes though, but the rest is up to you. If he still seems comfortable in the hot weather then that's ok, but they are definitely more energetic and lively when they've been clipped. Dylan just had his 3rd clip yesterday. I think it depends on your lifestyle - Dylan is in and out of rivers every day to keep cool, but grass seeds have been a real nightmare, so with a shorter coat they are much less of a problem. 
Whatever you decide, remember that nothing is permanent - the coat will grow again fast so if you have it shorter and don't like it, you just let it grow again.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks wonderful! Bella was just about that long when we had her trimmed for the first time. We had her taken down to an inch and she looked like a new dog! I thought I'd always want the long shaggy look, but it turns out I like the maintenance of the shorter look better!! So...last time we had them take her down to 3/4" and she looks wonderful! It's been a full 2 months and she's now just ready to get a trim again. 

It's totally a matter of opinion and how much brushing/dealing with the knots that you want to do. Either way, he's beautiful! Such a regal picture, btw!! Love it!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I have Monty clipped short but that's my preference and his, but he has a poodle coat and not wavy like your boy.

I would say do his face and give him a good trim in the hotter months, as this will make him feel more comfortable, and keep it a bit longer in the cooler months.

Being black they do absorb the heat.

He is a gorgeous boy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

'have a fridge cut in and just his undercarriage shorter. '
 Haha Jojo - that would be really cool.....

Of course I knew what you meant but amusing mental image anyway.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tressa said:


> 'have a fridge cut in and just his undercarriage shorter. '
> Haha Jojo - that would be really cool.....
> 
> Of course I knew what you meant but amusing mental image anyway.


Gosh I did nt even notice lol..... Oakley looks lovely, been out today and Wilf has still been lethergic, walking like sulky child , although I should have gone out earlier, but we were in sheltered woods but still muggy..... think I'll take off a bit more and some of his lovely chunky legs .. boo hoo x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Jojo your oakley is so so handsome, love his coat, i hope to keep Flossy's like that when she's bigger x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the shaggy, a bit around the eyes would be great!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

cotswoldwife said:


> Thanks JoJo - Oakley's lovely (and the twin of Tosca in the shaggy coat shot!).
> 
> He looks very handsome with the shorter coat too - definitely something to ponder. I think we'll have to go for the fringe option in any case, it only seems fair! Did you get that done professionally, or a DIY job?


DIY job.. ha ha ha ..poor Oakley !!!

I have seen some great cuts and some not so great cuts by local groomers .. so as I knew exactly what I wanted ... I took the plunge.. and it was actually quite good fun ... Oakley is a lively cockapoo, so I thought it would be quite a battle, but hubby & I actually managed it .... and his curls become very soft and tighter when he had lost some of the weight .. I really like it short or long.. but as I said I am a fan of a shaggy cockapoo, I just need to be practical and think about Oakley .... he is baking hot today and not wanting much exercise, I am on the floor with him now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh I did nt even notice lol..... Oakley looks lovely, been out today and Wilf has still been lethergic, walking like sulky child , although I should have gone out earlier, but we were in sheltered woods but still muggy..... think I'll take off a bit more and some of his lovely chunky legs .. boo hoo x


please pretty .. try and send before and after pics ... please Karen ... and some on the new grooming table .. that would be so good ..

I have mentioned to my hubby I need one as doing Oakley's claws is becoming hard work, 2 claws a day and I still get a stressed dog... if I had a grooming table he would be secure and safe ....I am working on it .....poor hubby walks in from a hard day at work and I am on at him.... I want a puppy.. I want a grooming table .... ha ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oops it’s a hot day .... fridge must have been on my mind, I did mean fringe...silly JoJo xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the long coated look too and if you can keep it matt-free then great! 

I would get the hair around the eyes trimmed though as even though he may be able to see ok he is more at risk of getting an eye infection from hairs in his eyes. I noticed my dogs eyes were quite red and sore looking and then his face was trimmed (he had a lot of long hair around his eyes) and his eyes are looking so much better without any treatment required.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Claire - where is Obi from? Just noticed he is exactly the same age as Poppy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Hi Claire - where is Obi from? Just noticed he is exactly the same age as Poppy.


Hi Michelle, he's from a hobby breeder in Kent so not related out: He is an American/mini cross. I remember we came on this site at the same time and you were waiting to collect Poppy, counting down the days, just like some of the new mums/dads now. Ahhh, hard to believe it was only 3 months ago. It's feels like Obi has always been here and they seem so grown up compared to all the little pups around at the moment.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

You could always try using a bit of vaseline to kind of gel his hair away from his eyes if u really dont want to cut it. Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> DIY job.. ha ha ha ..poor Oakley !!!
> 
> I have seen some great cuts and some not so great cuts by local groomers .. so as I knew exactly what I wanted ... I took the plunge.. and it was actually quite good fun ... Oakley is a lively cockapoo, so I thought it would be quite a battle, but hubby & I actually managed it .... and his curls become very soft and tighter when he had lost some of the weight .. I really like it short or long.. but as I said I am a fan of a shaggy cockapoo, I just need to be practical and think about Oakley .... he is baking hot today and not wanting much exercise, I am on the floor with him now


Jo Jo you have made me feel so much better as I DIY it to and felt like I was short changing Weller for not sending him to the salon!!!!!! He has been once and I got him home and thought, hmmmm I think I could do that and being a cockerpoo pretty much anything goes oh yes and that curly hair hides a multitude of sins lol!!! So I too took the plunge and now keep him on the shorter side as he seems more comfortable and so much easier when he goes rolling, mud bathing etc!!!I do like the long coat and he also seems to get some lovely orange highlights when he has full coat. I will try and attach pics as he looks just the same as oakley.
Have tried uploading a few pics and my file sizes are always too big GGRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

If you use photobucket, you can resize the photos before you post on here


----------

